
Students advised to falsely claim to be racial minorities for college admissions - Hydraulix989
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/students-were-advised-to-falsely-claim-to-be-racial-minorities-in-college-admissions-scandal-2019-05-18
======
danielscrubs
Should be noted that calling yourself asian is also disadvantageous so it’s
not all minorities.

~~~
dclusin
For those unaware, a group of Asian Americans is suing Harvard[1] for
discriminative admission practices. Similar allegations have been made against
UC Berkley and other UC's as well.

1 - [https://www.nbcnews.com/news/asian-america/harvard-
announces...](https://www.nbcnews.com/news/asian-america/harvard-announces-
high-admittance-asian-americans-judge-weighs-affirmative-action-n990051)

------
Viliam1234
If it worked for Rachel Dolezal, it would be unfair to deny the same strategy
to students.

~~~
YUMad
And for Elizabeth Warren.

------
Fjolsvith
Why not have a DNA test to determine ethnicity for college admissions?

~~~
Hydraulix989
What if I don't feel comfortable sharing my DNA?

~~~
Fjolsvith
I'm sure there are plenty of educational opportunities outside the USA.

~~~
Hydraulix989
I am a USA taxpayer and registered voter.

------
turtlecloud
With this open secret, most know the reality when walking around Harvard and
Ivy League.

If current trends continue based on self reported race in college
admissions... In the future most “white” people in Ivy League will be the
following: mixed race (mainly half or 3/4 asian), middle eastern
(arab/israeli/Iranian), or light skinned Indians. The rest are legacy WASPs.

Most Hispanic people will be white people with a Hispanic name like Beto
o’rourke. Most blacks will be from the Caribbean/African princes/non Slave
descended blacks like Obama/Kamala Harris. The asian quota will be reserved
for rich Chinese intl students. Native Americans will be Elizabeth warrens.

So really most Americans get shafted here by affirmative action. Protestant
whites, slave descended blacks, asian Americans, non white hispanics and
actual native Americans.

To protest this, whenever I am asked for any race I always randomly put down a
different race even if my last name obviously shows what race I am.

~~~
cafard
Beto O'Rourke? The Ancient Order of Hibernians would like a word with you.

~~~
turtlecloud
That’s the point lol. His first name is Robert but he goes by Beto to appear
Hispanic to appeal to Latino voters in Texas.

